# farem el que voldrem



## Twist-ful

Bon dia a tothom!

Aquest matí he llegit una carta que apareix en el diari Avui en la qual surt una  frase que m'ha soprés  una  mica:

*Us portarem a comissaria i alla farem el que voldrem. *

Jo hauria dit "...el que vulguem." És que les dues formes són correctes o tenen alguns matissos diferents?

Moltes gracies!
I si veiu algun error, per favor no dubteu a corregir-me'l! (pero tenc un teclat angles aixi que em costa bastant posar els accents)


----------



## Namarne

Twist-ful said:


> *Us portarem a comissaria i alla farem el que voldrem. *
> 
> Jo hauria dit "...el que vulguem." És que les dues formes són correctes o tenen alguns matissos diferents?


Hola, Twist-ful, 

Per a mi totes dues formes són correctes, fins i tot em sona més natural en català com tu ho has trobat escrit. (En castellà seria com tu dius, però.) 
Esperem més opinions de catalans de llengua materna.


----------



## Orreaga

Hola, Twist-ful:

El meu català no és gens perfecte , però he trobat les següents errades:



Twist-ful said:


> Aquest matí he llegit una carta que apareix en el diari Avui en la qual surt una  frase que m'ha *sorpr**ès*  una  mica:
> ...
> I si *veieu* algun error, per favor no dubteu a corregir-me'l! (pero *tinc* un teclat angles aixi que em costa bastant posar els accents)



Això de "corregir-me'l" no sé si és correcte. Pots dir "fer-m'ho saber" o alguna cosa semblant.

Un salut,
O.


----------



## Rintoul

Coincideixo amb en Namarne
. 
"Farem el que voldrem" em sóna més natural i crec que aporta certesa a la frase. 

D'alguna manera "farem el que volguem" és més hipotètic.


----------



## Serven

No sé si vaig errat o no. Crec que "voldrem" és futur d'indicatiu i "vulguem" és present de subjuntiu per tant tenen un sentit lleugerament diferent, encara que jo els utilitzaria indiferentment. Fins i tot en espanyol no trobo gaire diferència: "Haremos lo que querramos" o "Haremos lo que queramos", suposo que és millor el subjuntiu si vols expresar indecisió i el futur si estàs ben segur del que voldreu.

Jo diria "corregiu-me'l".


----------



## Namarne

Serven said:


> Fins i tot en espanyol no trobo gaire diferència: "Haremos lo que querramos" o "Haremos lo que queramos", suposo que és millor el subjuntiu si vols expresar indecisió i el futur si estàs ben segur del que voldreu.


No hi estic del tot d'acord, Serven, tot i que no parlem de l'espanyol; però en aquesta llengua el natural és de fer servir el subjuntiu en aquest cas: _queramos_. De tota manera, el futur seria _querr*e*mos_ no pas "querr*a*mos". 


> Jo diria "corregiu-me'l".


Jo també.


----------



## espita

Hola,
No escric per comentar el tema "podrem" o "puguem", però sí que m'agradaria fer notar que quan Orreaga corregeix "tenc" per "tinc" no té raó. En principi, la forma "tenc" és balear (com a mínim) i l'IEC accepta, quant a morfologia verbal, les varietats dialectals.
Gràcies,
Espita


----------



## Vergari

Hola,

Segons el meu català i la meva opinió, "farem el que voldrem" és la construcció adequada. "Farem el que vulguem" no em quadra i em sembla que es tracta d'una traducció del castellà. Si de cas mireu-vos aquest document.

Fins aviat!


----------



## Twist-ful

Gracies Espita,

El catala que he apres és el de Mallorca, així que vaig posar TENC i VEIU. I ja que tu xerres el menorqui, em pots dir si et sona bé lo de "et farem el que vulguem" o si estas d'accord amb els altres, que cal dir "....el que voldrem"


----------



## Serven

Jo sóc mallorquí i mai no he escoltat "veiu", tothom diu "veis" encara que no sé si es correcte. "Tenc" sí que ho diem ("deim") sempre.


----------



## Orreaga

espita said:


> Hola,
> No escric per comentar el tema "podrem" o "puguem", però sí que m'agradaria fer notar que quan Orreaga corregeix "tenc" per "tinc" no té raó. En principi, la forma "tenc" és balear (com a mínim) i l'IEC accepta, quant a morfologia verbal, les varietats dialectals.
> Gràcies,
> Espita


Molt bé, però, si vols fer servir el dialecte balear, no cal usar els articles salats, per exemple, "*es* diari Avui" i altres coses així (com "gracis" i no "gràcies")?  L'IEC accepta dialectes mesclats en un text?


----------



## ampurdan

Jo diria: "fes el que vulguis" però "farem el que voldrem". No sé exactament per què, però l'enllaç que ha donat en Vergari dóna algunes pistes:

"El futur en castellà no indica probabilitat. Per tant, si tenim conjunció dubitativa en aquesta llengua forçosament s'ha d'utilitzar el subjuntiu, però no en català, ja que el futur no hi té valor dubitatiu".
"Els verbs de les oracions exhortatives (que expressen un prec o una ordre), _*que exigeixen subjuntiu a la subordinada*_..."
.


----------



## espita

Ja sé que és un poc tard, tal vegada, però com ha dit en Serven, jo diria "deis" no "dieu". En principi, com ja vaig dir, l'IEC accepta dialectalismes en estàndar sobretot quant a morfologia verbal i lèxic. Però sempre s'ha d'anar alerta.
Tornant a "voldrem" o "vulguem", la veritat és que em sonen bé les dues opcions, així que si diuen que l'IEC en prefereix una de les dues, hauries de seguir la versió normativa.
Esper que t'ajudi,
Espita


----------

